# pipe fish???



## kimowen04 (Jun 29, 2009)

should i get a pipefish in my 10 gal FOWLR tank? which one is best and how hard are they to keep? what about the blue striped pipe fish? and what kinds do most lps sell


----------



## onefish2fish (Jul 22, 2008)

i strongly suggest not getting one. these fish are very similiar to keeping seahorses which require alot of work. please at the very least do more research. 

care to share more about your setup?


----------



## Pasfur (Mar 29, 2008)

onefish2fish said:


> i strongly suggest not getting one. these fish are very similiar to keeping seahorses which require alot of work. please at the very least do more research.
> 
> care to share more about your setup?


Agreed.


----------



## Lineatus (Jul 1, 2009)

Get a bigger tank, more live rock and then get one. They can be tough little buggers to feed but with plenty of LR they'll find their own food.


----------



## Cody (Dec 22, 2007)

kimowen04 said:


> should i get a pipefish in my 10 gal FOWLR tank? which one is best and how hard are they to keep? what about the blue striped pipe fish? and what kinds do most lps sell


No.


----------

